# installation SCRIBUS



## guy chateau (16 Février 2007)

Bonjour,  sur  MAC G4 ,avec TIGER 10.4.8   FINK étant installé ainsi que X11 , depuis 3 jours j'essaie vainement d'installer   SCIBUS  -aqua 1.3.2-2006-01-23.tar.bz2     par tous les moyens indiqués sur différents sites. mais toujours le blocage à "CRÉATION DU CACHE POLICE" j'ai essayé de changer le dossier FREETYPE    par FREETYPE 2.1.9,   mais rien n' y fait. j'ai voulu essayer par FINK , mais je ne trouve nulle part     "édition- préférences-outils externes" pour donner le chemin de FINK . il n'existe nulle part cette préference... je commence à désespérer.... avez vous une solution  merci


----------



## Thierry6 (22 Février 2007)

j'ai une solution mais ce n'est peut être pas celle que tu attends : Scribus sans X11 (et donc sans Fink) :
http://www.scribus.net/index.php?name=Sections&req=viewarticle&artid=3&page=1


----------



## jlag (5 Décembre 2007)

j'avais installé scribus sur Panther et il m'était impossible de le fermer sans utiliser la fermeture forcée, je viens d'installer Léopard, je voudrais savoir comment installer scribus sur cette version, et si vous avez des infos ou tuyaux que je n'aurais pas
merci


----------

